

Ask HN: Critique my landing page (https://www.gauthify.com) - Goopplesoft

I want to know if my landing page conveys what the product does to be ready for when I post on show hn and other places. Please check it out here: https://www.gauthify.com<p>Description (please visit after viewing site): GAuthify is a web app/api that allows you to easily add Google Authenticator, SMS, and Email two-factor authentication. Google Authenticator works on iPhone, Blackberry, Android and more using time based one time passwords. The email and SMS otp are single use codes that expire after their initial usage. I have provided the ruby, php and python libraries already to get started in very few lines of code.<p>How much of that description did you already know from seeing the landing page?
======
facorreia
Clean, if generic, layout.

About the headline: I think it's too long. I suggest summing it up so it's
more catchy. Don't make me go through a list of features on the headline. The
blinking thing seems a bit distracting as well.

Congratulations for your effort, don't take the terseness of this feedback the
wrong way.

~~~
dilithiumhe3
+1 I agree to this, the headline should summarize the product in max 5 words.
Also, it should be nothing fancy (i mean the blinking text). Simple. Fast.
Concise. That's it.

BTW good effort. Keep it up.

~~~
Goopplesoft
Thanks! Any ideas on the title? I thought it was wordy but I wanted to make
sure that the 3 mechanisms (Google Authenticator, SMS, & Email) should be
mentioned, especially Google Authenticator.

Alright Ill remove the blinking soon

------
EToS
Not really a critique, but you could maybe add a 30second video describing
your product, or do some image MVT testing?

Nice and clean though :)

~~~
Goopplesoft
I haven't really publicized it yet (low traffic), so I can't do a/b testing or
anything like that yet. I'm still looking/reading into how I should go about
launching the site.

